# Happy Thanksgiving To All Who Are Alone



## lukebass (Nov 28, 2019)

I just wanted to wish anyone who finds themselves alone on this holiday a Happy Thanksgiving.  

One wrote she will be having KFC instead of turkey.  Not bad, no dishes to clean and she can nap when she wants.

I am alone and making a turkey w/stuffing is simply too much.  Today I am having pork and sauerkraut in a slow cooker.  Yummy!  I don't have to put up with any senseless arguments, relatives who drink too much, and screaming kids.  It is a lovely day here in TN.  I will walk my dog and enjoy the blue skies and clean air.  I will also fill up my bird feeder and and top my bird bath.  It is delightful to watch the birds enjoy themselves.  It will be a good day.

I believe it is all what we make of it.  Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

We don't celebrate thanksgiving in this country for obvious reasons...  ... but like people who are alone at Christmas, that's a great attitude ..plus all of the rest of us will be here too, so you will always have someone to chat to..


----------



## Catlady (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm cooking for myself.  Baked bread stuffing, squash casserole, green beans casserole, potato casserole, and homemade apple pie and Sangria wine.  Of course, I'll only eat ONE portion of each and will freeze the rest in portions.  My cats will all get a special treat and the birds outside some extra seeds.


----------

